# Jack Koehler's Flat Kat Pro



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If you see something that has nicely finished Maple and then upon further inspection notice highly polished Stainless Steel and see that it all fits together like it was born that way,then there is a good possibility that Jack Koehler had something to do with it's birth! The Flat Kat Pro is Jack's new entry into the Custom Slingshot world. She is a Pistol Grip or Hammer Grip type Slingshot and she rocks!!! Finger grooves imbedded into a super smooth finished Maple handle make the grip secure and very comfortable. A Quick Change band system allows you to go from tubes to flats in seconds. Torn band set? Roll the tubing down to reveal a slot-stretch the torn band out-stretch the new band in-cover slot with tubing -done! Excellent system. The highly polished Stainless Steel frame,screws onto the handle. The frame has an added feature, a little "beaver tail" that offers protection from an errant release. I had an opportuntiy to shoot a dozen or so shots from this beauty and she peppered the target with a nice 4-5 inch group at 10 meters. Not bad for not having shot a pistol grip type frame for years. This one was set-up with a 50 gauge Med Grade flat Latex. I think Jack has put together a great slingshot here. It is a well thought out design,very nicely finished, superb workmanship through out and above all it shoots great! You have another great product here Jack- Thanks Bud!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That thing has precision written all over it!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Such a great slingshot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

A great review for a great slingshot!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

To be honest the Flatkat really wasn't my cup of tea, but this one is a real beauty....looks like it would be one heck of a nice slingshot to hold and shoot.
Great reveiw FB...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is the wonderful piece of toy.


----------

